# Skid steer snow blowers ???? which one ???



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking @ snow blowers for case skid 440 series 3 RECOMMINDATIONS PLEASE


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

A Normand 72" would be a good match.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

IMAGE;1300047 said:


> A Normand 72" would be a good match.


I'll ck it out thanks for the lead


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

No prob. You get expanded into ND yet?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

IMAGE;1300054 said:


> No prob. You get expanded into ND yet?


As a matter of fact I just secured licensing. We are based in Williston the new center of my universe. Thanks for asking


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

magnum1;1300095 said:


> As a matter of fact I just secured licensing. We are based in Williston the new center of my universe. Thanks for asking


Cool, I'll probally meet you out there next summer. I'm getting into the trucking business also, and looking into hauling water out there by next spring. I'm actually going to Bismarck today to do some pprwrk to get things rolling on my own trucking authority so I can stop leasing on like I'm currently doing.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

IMAGE;1300098 said:


> Cool, I'll probally meet you out there next summer. I'm getting into the trucking business also, and looking into hauling water out there by next spring. I'm actually going to Bismarck today to do some pprwrk to get things rolling on my own trucking authority so I can stop leasing on like I'm currently doing.


There's a water station right across the street from where we are located on 2nd west


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I've never used the Normand skid blowers so I can't comment, but the erskine skidloader blowers have proven solid for me!


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

You can also check out the ones sold by case dealers, they are made by Palladin I think, and I think the dealers can get good price if you order before the fall rush.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

we use a bobcat blower and have no issues,


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i have an erskine 84" high flow, model 2410x, and its been a great tool. used it on everything from heavy wet snow to light powder. we move back large snow piles from the private roads at an hoa we maintain and will never run out of room to put snow now. very solidly built, minimal maintenance and easy to use.

protech contacted me to interview me about skid mounted snow blowers and ive only seen vids online of their units so i cant comment on them.

Image- i see you now carry shoule blowers as well? can you pm me a price on a 96" or 102" inverted unit with their springloaded back blade?? standard semi-industrial chute is fine. still looking for the right m9540 tractor though.


----------

